# LGB 2080D



## Kenny (Feb 15, 2008)

I have located an LGB 2080D. It is a Hartz steam engine. It looks realively new, in the box. The seller wants $75 for this engine. Is this a decent deal? Anybody have any experiance in converting this engine to DCC and adding sound?? I do not have any Euro engines on my line but I think this might fit in. Thanks


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

That is a very good deal.


----------



## kfrankl3 (Feb 27, 2008)

That sounds too good to be true. Make sure it working and not some knock-off or anything. But that would be a really good deal.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Ditto - it does sound too good to be true! 

Do you know the seller? 
Are you sure it's not the Newqida knock-off? 
Does it run? 

$75.- for an LGB 2080D in "relatively new" shape is a super deal


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Almost any running LGB engine below $100 is a good deal now. 

Toytrain engines considered the bottom of the LGB line went for over $100 at many retailers!!!!


----------



## melkatz (Mar 4, 2009)

This is a "GIFT" and TOO good of a deal !!! Does it work???


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The 2080D does not have isolated motor power. You must take the motor split case apart and insulate one side of the motor and run a separate lead to the decoder. 

You need the parts diagram to help take apart this unit. 

I have the pdf file/diagram of this engine to assist you in the modification of this engine. 

If not sure of what to do, Train-Li will do this modification/upgrade for you.


----------



## Kenny (Feb 15, 2008)

Dan, I isolated the motor, anyway I could get a copy of the diagram? thanks


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

What is your email address - wire to [email protected] I will send it to you immediately


----------



## melkatz (Mar 4, 2009)

Where is the volume control for a Massoth sound system located on a LGB 2080D? Thanks mel


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Only the 2080S had LGB factory sound and the volume control is on the bottom near the rear driver wheel. 

Other sound units would have volume controls where ever the installer placed it.


----------

